# Deer Antler Pen



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

A few weeks ago I inquired about finishing out antler. After several replies, I went into action and this is what I now have. I am not a photographer. Between the lighting and camera flash hopefully you can get the picture. My first deer antler pen.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Very nice. What did you use to polish it with?


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

Someone mentioned Car Polish. That is what I used following 3000 grit 3M sandpaper. I went cheap and bought a messed up can of polish for $2.00. I think it may be bad so I went and bought some Hut Ultra Gloss today for the future.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I didn't know it could go bad unless it dried up. I had a can for close to 3 years in the shop that I would forget to put the top back on all the time. Still worked good as long as it was pasty


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Looks good


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Nice pen, you did a good job.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Nice lookin' stick, Tails....

How do ya like the smell of that burning antler ?? LOL


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Very GOOD ! I always use the white HUT on my antlers. LL


----------



## Catfishy (Jul 2, 2009)

*pictures lady linda with antlers*


----------



## Catfishy (Jul 2, 2009)

And that's a nice job on the pen. Looks great.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Catfishy said:


> *pictures lady linda with antlers*


GOTTA give ya some 'green' on that 'un, Catfish...:rotfl:


----------



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

Nice looking pen, I still have not tried the antler yet.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice job - looks great.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Great looking Pen there Tail!! Is that Axis or Whitetail? I have a hard time getting any whitetail to be prefectly white like that..


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

That is a whitetail. Soak it long enough in Peroxide and that is what you get. That is
my first one. I hope they all come out that pretty.


----------

